# Newbie here with a 6 month old Great Room that's not so great. Please help :)



## USMCwife06 (Jan 16, 2014)

*The rest of the photos*


----------



## USMCwife06 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok I know nobody has replied yet but I was browsing through and I'm really wondering what are the thoughts on orange, I know that would pop for sure and I'm finding so many room with blue and orange as the main colors, a little creme her and there than espresso fixtures such as decor and lighting. It looks awesome I'm just wondering if I'm bold enough to go that bold, any thoughts on that color or how to make it work? Thanks


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

I would consider adding some light along the TV wall, it might combat what you see as "dark." Maybe a wall sconce on that wall to the right of the TV, and some accent lighting in the TV alcove?

I love that dresser. Great color and look.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Your space is lovely...I am partial to light beige walls.
I love the way the TV wall painted just a shade or two darker
in the tan family, it is very soothing to the eye. The color and 
style of the dresser is wonderful. 
Also, the sofas are pretty. The drapes are also nice. 
What is throwing me off a little is the green throw on the sofa,
and the greenish pillows on the sofa...they are both competing
with the rug. 

Think about some solid throw pillows on the sofa in the teal
blue like your dresser and bring in a color like a raspberry red in
a couple of throw pillows. The rug is enough of a print in your room;
I suggest you also recover your bar stools in a solid color like 
red or teal. Throw some red fabric or some teal fabric on the stool
seats and see which one you like better. You said you have toddlers,
think about covering the stools in faux leather.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Nicely done, sofas are adjusted in a pretty way but *cushions *are notsuitable with these sofas, they must be different as your sofas are.


----------



## USMCwife06 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thebobmannh- thank you for the tips, we agree with the lighting on the side, we just added some beautiful lamps that we bought for a steal, uploading updated pics in a few.



Two Knots said:


> Your space is lovely...I am partial to light beige walls.
> I love the way the TV wall painted just a shade or two darker
> in the tan family, it is very soothing to the eye. The color and
> style of the dresser is wonderful.
> ...


Thank you for the tips, I think the colors are not displaying well on the photos because our pillows, dresser and drapes are all the same color but maybe the lighting is throwing it off, we did remove the blue patterned pillows and I went ahead and bought orange pillows (with pattern) but I loved that I could mold them and shape them so I went ahead and I have to say I absolutely love them, they gave the room that pop that I was looking for. I'm actually looking for a new pair of solid teal ones that I could mold with maybe feathers inside but I haven't found any. As for the bar stools, I just reupholstered them last week lol, I was undecided so I just went with teal but it was only about $8 so I can definitely redo them and use that fabric for something else. We also added a large mirror on the wall next to the tv. I have to say that I feel like these minor changed made a huge difference in my eyes. Now I need to start on accesories, any ideas are appreciated. I'm wondering if I should add orange anywhere else, and I can't think of what to put on our dresser, I want to hide that sound bar.


----------



## USMCwife06 (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is as closer view, the pillows are a burnt orange and I also changed our throw blanket from the teal one to a cream one I had in another room.


----------



## USMCwife06 (Jan 16, 2014)

alexjoe said:


> Nicely done, sofas are adjusted in a pretty way but *cushions *are notsuitable with these sofas, they must be different as your sofas are.


Thank you, since I'm on the hunt for new teal pillows, I was wondering what you mean by different? Material wise? Just wondering so I know what to look for, I usually just check if they are the color I want and if they are squishy lol, the teal ones I have right now are from our old bedroom set, they matched so I put them temporarily, teal is popular but I've been to tons of stores and can't find any that shape well and are good quality, I was surprised I found the orange and they feel really durable.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you have a TJMaxx "Home Good" near you? I love their pillows. Also pillows are very easy to make if you have a nice fabric store nearby, which would carry the pillow forms also.

I think your room is coming together very nicely.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I agree the room is coming together nicely.
How big is that rug? Actually, the rug is the only thing 
I don't like with the rest of the decor. Can you use that 
rug in another room? It's a nice rug, but I think it's 
competing for all the attention in the room. 

If you have a Home Goods, shop there for a rug; they have a great
return policy. You can try many rugs out and return them. Also,
their prices are fantastic. 
I would start with an 8 x 10.


----------



## USMCwife06 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you both for posting, as for the pillows, I'm going to try home goods and marshalls before I try to make my own. I love both stores but both are very far from me and the traffic to get there is just a headache. My husband bought me a sewing machine for Xmas but embarrassingly I have not opened it. I really want to but I'm a stay at home mom and my income comes from crocheting newborn hats, photo props, I also do newborn photography (5 years) and I started making fondant cakes 7 months ago and have orders booked for every week, pretty crazy I know lol. I love it but it is time consuming so I don't want to get into sewing yet because I know I will love it and I don't have the time to learn 

As for our carpet I purchased it from target and the time to return has passed but if I'm being honest I would be sad to see it go. I was eyeing it since before we moved into our home because I love the pattern and I wanted to work it in the living room, it is an 8x10. We have carpet all through upstairs, the game room already has an area rug, our bedrooms all have rugs and the only 1 room that doesn't is our entry room but not even a 5x7 fits in there lol, it takes up the whole space practically.

I'm thinking of adding some orange mugs on the bar, would that be too much? I also can't figure out what to put on the partial wall attached to the bar, right now it has a "home sweet home" sign but I can move that elsewhere. Also, my husband and I planned on covering that bar in faux stone panels, would that be ok or not look right. We saw it in a model home and love the look we just haven't been daring enough to actually do it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You know the beauty of these small area rugs is you can have more than one...
In our family room I have three and swap them out every few months. 

Your a busy gal, so I see why sewing throw pillows is not in your immediate future.
I love pillows and sew most of mine...Our colors in our house from room
to room are the same, so the pillows also room around from room to room. 

Think about painting the bar and bar wall the darker beige like the TV wall.
What do the tiles you want to put up look like?


----------



## HardwareHabitat (Jun 17, 2014)

You didn't ask about the kitchen at all, so please accept my apologies if I'm overstepping some boundaries...  I have been looking at several DIY blogs lately, and MANY of them are redoing the kitchen cabinets when they are dark wood like yours. Especially with the style of your living room. They all seem to go with lighter colored cabinets and it REALLY opens up the area and lets more light in. Anyways, just a thought! Love your home


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

I agree. Having the cabinets professionally spray painted white with the same backsplash, counters and floors would look sharp!


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Orange is very difficult to decorate with effectively. It's much more tricky to balance other colors with it. Slight variations in hues can really make things look awkward.

I'd lose the dark fan blades. Most brands have options for replacing just blades. Something lighter, but that still works with the motor housing, might be good. Otherwise a new fan isn't too expensive.

I'd think about lighter rods for the window treatments. A brushed nickel or lighter antiqued bronze (not oil rubbed) would be worth consider.

The rug works, but perhaps not with that table. You'd got too many shapes and finishes competing for attention. 

If you really want that kind of lighting next to the TV then install actual sconces. Those lights don't look right that way (again, too many competing shapes/finishes).


----------

